# Painting onto oiled wood?



## Chems (2 Apr 2012)

I'll try it out first, but does anyone have experience of painting onto a wood that has previously been oiled. I'm thinking an acrylic or oil based paint would adhere to the previous coat?


----------



## cornucopia (4 Apr 2012)

I do this allot- and whether you choose to use a water based or oil based system your best to clean and abrade the surface then apply an adhesion promoting primer before applying your normal paint.
some of the best primers are:
zinnser BIN
Zinnser coverstain
Dulux trade ultra grip
each primer has different for's and against depending on the situation depends on which one I’d choose


----------



## Jacob (4 Apr 2012)

Chems":2gvc89qv said:


> I'll try it out first, but does anyone have experience of painting onto a wood that has previously been oiled. I'm thinking an acrylic or oil based paint would adhere to the previous coat?


Oil paints should go on to oil no problem. You can use raw linseed oil direct as a primer under oil paints, and they stick like the proverbial pineapple to a blanket. 
You might need another sort of primer for non oil paints.


----------



## Chems (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks both. I can't abrade the wood before hand as its very small engraved lettering. So your saying I should hit it with a bit of primer and then I can use a normal paint? Or am I ok to just get in there with the oil paint straight off the bat?


----------

